# My band played our first live show yesterday-



## -42- (Sep 13, 2013)

-and I'd say it went pretty well all things considered.



(ignore the 2012 bit in the video title)


----------



## Chuck (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds like late 90's early 2000's Converge on steroids with a 7

Muy bueno


----------



## Basti (Sep 15, 2013)

@6:05 four person moshpits...they look so sad but I'd never say no to joining  

Congrats man, you all did great  p.s. tell your singer to get more sleep before your next show


----------



## -42- (Sep 16, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Sounds like late 90's early 2000's Converge on steroids with a 7
> 
> Muy bueno


Probably the best thing anyone has ever said about us.

(also here's the facebook link if anyone is interested ~ https://www.facebook.com/lesseranimal)


----------



## -42- (Feb 21, 2014)

Bumping this with footage of our fourth show.


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 15, 2014)

Good stuff man I'm from central Cali in hanford by fresno. Maybe I'll catch a show one of these days.


----------

